# Tail between Legs (always)



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyway, i noticed Sissy has her tail between her legs most of the time... 
is this because she's always scared because i read that when dogs have their tail between their legs they are scared of something. i dunno what she is scared of other then garbage cans, keys, etc. lol. 

weird.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some chis have very low tailsets -- if she has a low tailset, and lots of fur on her tail, it may just be down because of that. I have seen a few where that is the case. 

Sometimes though, as you said, it is an indicator of fear and/or nervousness...has she ever carried hers up?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My Paige is the same. She has her tail between her legs alot and its because she is very timid. Shes getting better and its up some of the time now.

When shes really scared she cowers, and tries to flatten herself against whatever she is sitting on.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Does she act nervous?? My lotus is/was very nervous to the point she will hide :roll: she still hides when she sees her harness haha

Anyway if that's the case it's hard hard work a timid dog is not easy to overcome I've now got a dominant timid dog which is trying at times be persisted praise her I even raise up her tail into position and always stroke under the chin and lift er head up


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Since you have only had her a couple of weeks, it may be too soon to tell if her tail
will come up. Even if it doesn't, as long as she is wagging it and letting you know she
is happy, I wouldn't worry!  Sissy is a lovely Chi.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

hmmm. 
i realize she doesn't do it a lot only when i wake her up. lol.


----------

